# sound good?



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

I just stopped at home depot. Building the cage out of plywood then on the inside I'm going to use liquid nails and ge silicone 2 to put textured plastic paneling on the inside and since the top is going to be solid I didn't want just plain plywood showing for the top so I bought a sheet of formica that looks like granite for the top


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 22, 2011)

You can use drylock for the inside too might save you some money, and it works well


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Well im not sealing the wood. You know how in public restrooms the backsplash behind the sinks is that smooth white plastic with the pebble grain? I bought that, I just spent 310$ at home depot lol


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Whats the difference between the panneling and sealing the wood with drylok? They both serve the same purchase and I would thin the latter would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Well drylock would need to be smeared on correct? I'm trying to go all out here and make this cage luxurious lol. Plus this paneling will be easy as can be to clean. It wasnt too expensive, 30$ a sheet 8x4 I got 5 sheets and i will be going back for more because I decided to use it for my Beardie stacks as well, also for looks it looks good lol. I bought a rele nice piece of formica to put on the top so the cage is almost like a piece of furniture in my room, even though there's gonna be cages on top of it as well but only in the back. Hard to explain my plans here so just stick with me here, ill post pics as I work on it


----------



## Neeko (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

The plywood is a good idea and as far as the plastic, are you talking about FRP? If so this is good stuff, alot of monitor keepers use it.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

I believe that's what it is, I know its going to .be very easy to clean. Better than drylok IMO. I'll post pics throughout the build(going to most likely Finnish tonight) plus I figured this will hold humidity very well.


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

Drylok is pretty hard to clean, it can't be wiped. The FRP is a great way to go just quite a bit more expensive. I will be using it on my monitors adult enclosures.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

It's more expensive but here's how I think of it, I have my tegus, therefore I need a large cage, and if I'm going to build it I'm going to do it right the first time  30$ a sheet isn't bad at all


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I don't ever wipe down my enclosure. My tegu for the most part poops outside it and my enclosure has about 1ft of substrate so I can't clean the bottom. I have seen it used in a lot of iggy enclosure but iggys don't digg like tegus do.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

My iguanas just have plywood 6x5x4s with tile floor I built. I'm just saying its cleaner. Idk just something in my head I guess :b


----------



## james.w (Jul 22, 2011)

The FRP will work very well. Only difference from Drylok is the cost. As long as you put in on correctly it will last a very long time.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah its solid plastic sheets but its textured. I've seen it used for he wall behind the sinks in a lot of public restrooms. Guaranteed once i put ul pics everyone will know what it is lol


----------

